# Should I vacuum my lawn...?



## CaliforniaMommy (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope to get some advice from ya'll... My (well-intended) in-law sprinkled some slow-release fertilizing pellets all over our lawn without asking us first. We are looking at some nitrogen, phosphorus, and one other main ingredient I don't recall, plus I'm sure a slew of other chemicals I wouldn't want to put in my mouth...

It had been years since we had put anything on our lawn, and I was so happy that it was chemical-free for our 10-month old baby to play on, crawl on, pick the grass, and occasionally eat it without me having to worry about it. Now, I'm not so sure.

I don't feel comfortable having her play on the lawn for the next 6 months or so (these are slow-release pellets), except on a blanket... When I look at the lawn up-close, I can see those darn little pellets... They are very small, and probably hard to pick for a baby, but they are there. Plus the chemicals are now all over. If she crawls on it, and put her fingers to her mouth, no doubt she'll ingest some of those chemicals...

So, it's off the grass for the next few months, which I'm quite upset about.
I even thought about vacuuming the lawn to try and remove as many of those pellets as I can (I could use an shopvac instead of a home vacuum).

I try to do my best to stay away from bad plastics, chemicals, etc. I only feed my baby fresh organic food (other than my milk). Now I feel that poison has been spread all the over the lawn...

Am I overreacting? I know I can't keep away from all chemicals out there, but at least I thought that my home could be less impacted by a few simple choices we make.

So, should I vacuum my lawn?!!!


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any input just wanted to send hugs. It's a shame you worked so hard to keep pesticides away from your LO only to have that happen.

I had to read the post -- wondered if you were worried about droppings or something!


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I don't believe that you are overreacting. Remove the fertilizer, if at all possible. I also try to mitigate my family's overall exposure to toxins by minimizing our exposure to them at home.


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

You are not overreacting. I would be really worried about it also. We were visiting family out-of-state once, and they mentioned several times how they had "sprayed" the lawn earlier in the day, to keep away the mosquitoes (which were really bad that at that point), so that our kids could go out back and play... And I just couldn't get it off my mind. Later, their daughter broke out in some sort of rash/reaction -- and they acted like it was no big deal, like it just happens sometimes, and I couldn't help but think -- "does it happen when you spray the lawn?!" Unfortunately, some people think nothing of drenching the lawn in things and then letting the kids go play on it all day.









And to answer your question, at the very least I would be out there with the shop vac, yes, and I don't care what the neighbors think!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

you aren't overreacting. i'm sorry your lawn was.... altered. how did that come about anyway? was the inlaw house sitting for you?

i'd shop vac, then water as much as possible. then repeat.

good luck

trin.


----------



## Laura L (Jan 29, 2009)

Shop vac sells a product called Shop Sweep I think it would work for this. Maybe you can rent one somewhere


----------



## S.Lee (Jan 27, 2007)

maybe call the company and see if they can recommend something, maybe excessive watering or something would make it disappear faster.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

My dd ate one of those fertilizer sticks a few weeks ago (seriously NO IDEA where she found it) when I called poison control they said they were non toxic and while they taste bad, she would have to ingest hundreds of them for it to be an issue. I'd call your local poison control and find out exactly how dangerous they are.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

oh, i thought by the title that this would be a joke thread! LOL

I would probably take my OCD butt out to the lawn and start vacuuming. Seriously. I would nto want my kids exposed to that, and it's important that kids be able to play outside.

Just make sure your neighbors don't see you. They might call someone.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, I would vacuum... and *still* not allow lawn-play for a good while :-/. That sucks.

Maybe you can have that well-intentioned in-law do the vacuuming for you? ;-)


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

A lot of people here are confusing _pesticides_ with _fertilizer_. Of course, some lawn products contain both. My response would definitely depend on which product(s) was used. If it's just fertlizer, I would not worry. Fertlizer is just meant to alter the soil (more nitrogen, more phosphorus, whatever)-- those elements are already there, anyway, you know? I would be worried about pesticides, not so worried about fertilizer (I'm not saying I would want my daughter to eat it, but I wouldn't consider the lawn a lost cause if it's been fertilized).


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *materprimaepuellae* 
a lot of people here are confusing _pesticides_ with _fertilizer_. Of course, some lawn products contain both. My response would definitely depend on which product(s) was used. If it's just fertlizer, i would not worry. Fertlizer is just meant to alter the soil (more nitrogen, more phosphorus, whatever)-- those elements are already there, anyway, you know? I would be worried about pesticides, not so worried about fertilizer (i'm not saying i would want my daughter to eat it, but i wouldn't consider the lawn a lost cause if it's been fertilized).

ita


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
A lot of people here are confusing _pesticides_ with _fertilizer_. Of course, some lawn products contain both. My response would definitely depend on which product(s) was used. If it's just fertlizer, I would not worry. Fertlizer is just meant to alter the soil (more nitrogen, more phosphorus, whatever)-- those elements are already there, anyway, you know? I would be worried about pesticides, not so worried about fertilizer (I'm not saying I would want my daughter to eat it, but I wouldn't consider the lawn a lost cause if it's been fertilized).

This is true LAMOA- vacuum the lawn. If I did that to mine I would get all kinds of dirt up. Call a green lawn care company for advice.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
A lot of people here are confusing _pesticides_ with _fertilizer_. Of course, some lawn products contain both. My response would definitely depend on which product(s) was used. If it's just fertlizer, I would not worry. Fertlizer is just meant to alter the soil (more nitrogen, more phosphorus, whatever)-- those elements are already there, anyway, you know? I would be worried about pesticides, not so worried about fertilizer (I'm not saying I would want my daughter to eat it, but I wouldn't consider the lawn a lost cause if it's been fertilized).

I agree with this... All three sets of grandparents fertilize their lawns. We don't LOVE it, but it is what it is. If we are there when they have just done so, we don't play in the grass. If it's been a while, we will! I would not, NOT, vaccuum my lawn!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Unless you keep a canopy over your lawn, its still going to have chemicals on it from rainwater and the environment.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Vacuuming the lawn would just create a big mess I'd think. Phosphorous and nitrogen are naturally occurring substances in a yard, and although I would not want a child to eat it (as it's not a food product) I would not be afraid to allow a child to play in a yard with them sprinkled in.

Both nitrogen and phosphorous are in all kinds of healthy yummy foods







and nitrogen you are breathing in with every breath. Anything is poisonous in sufficient enough quantities, though, so I wouldn't start feeding her the pellets or anything!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
A lot of people here are confusing _pesticides_ with _fertilizer_. Of course, some lawn products contain both. My response would definitely depend on which product(s) was used. If it's just fertlizer, I would not worry. Fertlizer is just meant to alter the soil (more nitrogen, more phosphorus, whatever)-- those elements are already there, anyway, you know? I would be worried about pesticides, not so worried about fertilizer (I'm not saying I would want my daughter to eat it, but I wouldn't consider the lawn a lost cause if it's been fertilized).

Um... chemical fertilizer is exactly that: chemicals. There's a reason why it's prohibited by organic agriculture regulations. It's not safe to ingest, and she's talking about a 10-month-old. Her kid will be a toddler before the "slow release" stuff has worked its way out.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Lawns-725...-vs-Scotts.htm

I would find out exactly what was used and do some research before I vacuumed my lawn. There are chemicals in everything, they aren't all bad.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

No advice on whether or not to vacuum the lawn, but







s: that is something my mom and the dolt she's married to would do.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Wouldn't it have already spread? Started to break down? What if you step on them? They'll crack and disperse.

Maybe just vacuum one little patch?


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you find out any more info on what they used? I'm curious.


----------

